# Trossachs Ton 2011



## JiMBR (5 Apr 2011)

Thinking of signing up for this for the first time.

A major goal of mine is to complete 100 miles in one day (most so far is 75) so I thought that this would be a good way to achieve this.

There are however a few potential stumbling blocks...

1. I'm OK fitness wise, but not on the 'lighter' side so hills tend to be more testing for me.
2. There are only around 2 months left to train for it, which I think may not be enough.
3. I've read various ride reports from past years, all with a common theme...terrible road surface conditions in places.

I know a few of the CC Ecosse people have done the event and would appreciate any tips, comments and general musings on the subject.

If it comes around too soon...I'll look to complete the 100 miles in a day sometime later in the year...because I WILL do it!


Cheers


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2011)

JiMBR said:


> Thinking of signing up for this for the first time.
> 
> A major goal of mine is to complete 100 miles in one day (most so far is 75) so I thought that this would be a good way to achieve this.
> 
> ...


I done it a few years ago, the last section from Fintry to Stirling is pretty rough (only about 1/5 of the ride) but the ride is probably one of the best organised events I've done, the complimentary massage at the end is good too  Its a wee bit hilly the ride but nothing too extreme. Go for it.


----------



## JiMBR (5 Apr 2011)

HLaB said:


> Its a wee bit hilly the ride but nothing too extreme. Go for it.




As I've actually been on a ride with you HLaB, I've seen what a machine you are on hills (and everywhere else).

I think your 'a wee bit hilly' might equate to 'call the paramedics' for me!


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2011)

JiMBR said:


> As I've actually been on a ride with you HLaB, I've seen what a machine you are on hills (and everywhere else).
> 
> I think your 'a wee bit hilly' might equate to 'call the paramedics' for me!


Mags done it the same year as me, he'll give you a more neutral review; you'll probably catch him on youtube  I think big Gavintc, Scook and Eludino have done it too and there are probably a few other I'm missing out.


----------



## Seamab (5 Apr 2011)

Hi JimBR

I did this event the first year it was held. I had only 2 complaints: the location of the first feed stop(too early - but i think they sorted that) and the general road surfaces which were poor especially in the run down to Aberfoyle from Loch Katrine and the Fintry to Stirling sections. The final descent into Stirling from North Third was a shocker (not sure if the route still goes down that road?).

Someone with local knowledge maybe Scook or Eldudino will know the current state of the roads in that area.

It's also a moderately hilly ride with the Dukes Pass, Crow Rd included.

In terms of time, 2 months is plenty to get prepared. It sounds like your really looking to complete the ride rather than any specific time targets? The most important aspect will be pacing - keep a steady repeatable pace throughout, especially from the off, don't max out on the hills (make sure your gearing is low enough to allow this) and any surplus energy you can use for the final stretch. You'd be amazed how many blow up on the second half of a sportive.

You've got time enough to do the odd recce of bits of the route that are close to Glasgow and a few runs up the Crow Rd might be good to give you confidence. Get in some solid endurance runs at the weekends to build up stamina.

All in all it's a pretty nice route.


----------



## eldudino (5 Apr 2011)

Scook and I did the 100k route last year, but I've been out with the club on most of the roads since Christmas, summary is as follows:

A811
No problems on this road in terms of the odd pothole, generally though the wind will be in your face!

Link between A811 and A873
This road is quite rough, lots of potholes and gravel over the road.

A873
Much the same as the A811, you might slow a bit at this point as it's quite rolling.

Dukes Pass
Fine on the ascent, descent is generally ok too, some rough patches that are clearly visible.

Loch Katrine loop:
Haven't done this.

A81/A875:
Mostly ok down these roads, much the same as A811.

Crow Road:
Main ascent is fine, there's some gravel patches as you go across the top of the Campsies, the descent is generally ok apart from when you're nearing the hairpin at the bottom - go SLOW!

Carron Valley:
Rough as f••k! Not a road to ride in a pack, I was down there the last two weekends (don't know why?!!) and it's not that enjoyable. It's fine from Carron Hotel to Stirling, apart from the section around Old Sauchie. The route has changed to avoid North Third as this road's even worse!

I won't be doing it this year as my wife's due on the 6th May, though a visit to the hospital today came with the news that she could be induced in 2 weeks time! Get plenty of time on the bike, Jim. Aim to get an hour a day on the bike, 3hours on Saturday/Sunday and have a weekend day off, you should be ok with that.


----------



## MrRidley (5 Apr 2011)

Not doing the run itself Jim, but quite happy to go on a few recce runs with you if needed, i've done quite a few of the roads it uses.


----------



## boydj (5 Apr 2011)

There's always http://www.action.org.uk/glasgow_100 if you are worried about getting enough training in before the Trossachs Ton. I did the TT a couple of years ago - it's a fairly tough route.


----------



## JiMBR (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks guys...all good advice.


@jimbhoy

much appreciated...I might take you up on that!


----------



## Seamab (7 Apr 2011)

eldudino said:


> A81/A875:
> Mostly ok down these roads, much the same as A811.



Hi, i was over at Aberfoyle (in the car) yesterday. The road alongside Loch Ard is an absolute horror story.

The A81 was closed (presumably for roadworks?), so that might be good for the future.


----------



## sayek1 (13 May 2011)

I did this last year as my 1st ever 100miler with not too much prep - hard work but really enjoyable and now I've done 5 or 6 100milers I have to say that this is still the best organised - although the Ken Laidlaw comes a close 2nd. The weather last year probably helped - brilliant although it got quite hot in the afternoon.

The climbs aren't too bad - I am relatively big, so just view them as a long slog and let everyone else go past. There are many worse climbs/hills around the west of Scotland.

I am looking forward to this years ride and although I hear the surfaces in places are poor it should still be a good event. There are enough people around that I am sure you'll find company throughout the day - its very friendly and the support is good. Proper lunch so you can have a good break and the feed stations are in all the right places with plenty of water/food to go around.

The sense of achievement is great and I am sure you'll look back and think why didnt I do this sooner. Go for it. Good Luck If you don't do this one then try the Glasgow 100 - this is my local area and the route looks great - probably similar in climbs/gradient to the TT and fantastic scenery. You wont regret it and there are a few places on both of them that you can reconsider and bail out if you change your mind.


----------



## rualexander (14 May 2011)

Seamab said:


> Hi, i was over at Aberfoyle (in the car) yesterday. The road alongside Loch Ard is an absolute horror story.


Yes, the road from Aberfoyle to Stronachlachar is one of the worst roads in the country in terms of it's surface, there are a few decent sections but lots of it is horrendously potholed and broken up.


----------



## Scoosh (16 May 2011)

If the Trossachs Ton doesn't happen for you, there is the 3 Glens Explorer audax in September - Linlithgow, Milnathort, Dunning, Auchterarder, Kinbuck, Causewayhead, Bo'ness, Li'li'gow.


----------



## edindave (9 Jun 2011)

I signed up for the 100 mile last night. Any one else going for it?






This will be my longest ride ever. I'm hoping that Kinross Red (79M), Etape (81M), and the few 40-50-60 milers I've done since will be enough prep.


----------



## JiMBR (9 Jun 2011)

I won't be able to make it after all....other plans prevail.

Hope to make it next year.


----------



## scook94 (10 Jun 2011)

edindave said:


> I signed up for the 100 mile last night. Any one else going for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's too tough a sportive, both of the climbs aren't severe, just long drags. It's the condition of the roads and the fact that I can (and do) ride them any time that has put me off entering it again, even though I did thoroughly enjoy the suffering event last year!


----------



## edindave (10 Jun 2011)

JiMBR said:


> I won't be able to make it after all....other plans prevail.
> 
> Hope to make it next year.




Never mind!
Hope any other CC'ers see me and say hello (as they zoom past



) - Scott CR1 probs wearing ERC club kit.



scook94 said:


> I don't think it's too tough a sportive, both of the climbs aren't severe, just long drags. It's the condition of the roads and the fact that I can (and do) ride them any time that has put me off entering it again, even though I did thoroughly enjoy the suffering event last year!



Cheers matey... my aim is to pace it steady for a ~6hr finish - no heroics! And will be concentrating on the fuelling throughout.


----------



## Raymondo (14 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I completed the TT last year and what a day it was. Up until that point, the most i had cycled in one go was 50 miles so a big test for me. 

The route as you will be aware has been changed this year with the adddition of a third climb from Kippen roundabout up through kippen to the top of the hills. 

Unfortunately the road down the other side is a disgrace and defo one to watch out on.. 

I was up the crow road several days ago and there are signs up info that the road is to be closed for re-surfacing from 13th June until 18th June so that road should be fine. 

Weather looks to be pouring with rain so a stark contrast to last years scortcher..

Im looking to start at 0715 so have a good event..


----------



## Waspie (15 Jun 2011)

I've signed up for the long route. New roads for me, looking forward to it.


----------



## edindave (15 Jun 2011)

Raymondo said:


> Weather looks to be pouring with rain so a stark contrast to last years scortcher..
> 
> Im looking to start at 0715 so have a good event..




Forecasts for Stirling seem to be mixed.
Might as well expect a typical Scottish summer's day i.e.



and anything better will be a bonus! 




Waspie said:


> I've signed up for the long route. New roads for me, looking forward to it.



Same here. I like the 'going in blind' aspect of these events, especially having heard the Crow Road being mentioned quite often. Can't wait!


----------



## eldudino (16 Jun 2011)

Raymondo said:


> The route as you will be aware has been changed this year with the adddition of a third climb from Kippen roundabout up through kippen to the top of the hills.
> 
> Unfortunately the road down the other side is a disgrace and defo one to watch out on..



That bit of road has been re-surfaced recently. I rode down it the other day and it was cracking!


----------



## Waspie (19 Jun 2011)

How did everyone get on?

Enjoyed my ride but not sure I would enter again, the road surfaces were shocking in parts and the route was a bit too 'a-roady' for my tastes. Seemed a very well organised event though, I thought we were well provided for at the feedstations. 

Liked the Crow Road climb, first time I've done that.


----------



## edindave (19 Jun 2011)

I had a good day. 
P******e at 30M and was descended on by midges while changing tubes but apart from that it was good.
Same comments regarding the roads at 90 miles they were really bad for a while - treacherous for groups I imagine.


----------



## Waspie (20 Jun 2011)

edindave said:


> P******e at 30M and was descended on by midges



I can imagine. I only stopped briefly at the first and last feed stations, still got quite a lot of bites on my legs.


----------



## JimtheScot (20 Jun 2011)

did the 100 miles yesterday and apart from the rain, thoroughly enjoyed it. Thought the road surface for the majority of the run was great, a bit rough in places, but over 100 miles that’s always gonna be the case. I didn't see many potholes at all! The wind was mainly at my back, so that helped. The road crew were awesome, most times i stopped, to put jacket on or off or for a rest at top of a hill, one of them would slow down and check i was ok. It was a well organised event with not too much traffic on the run. In fact it’s the first ‘cycle challenge’ I’ve done (and I’ve done a few now) that no motorist has pumped his horn or hurled abuse at me. Yup I’ll be back next year.


----------

